# Hello!



## Roodz (Mar 2, 2013)

My wife and I are English in our mid 50's. We are looking to move back to Europe (Italy) after living in Western Canada for the last 15 or so years. We will be visiting in May for three weeks, landing in Florence and flying back from Rome. We have done some research and are kind of focusing on Chieti, Abruzzo, property seems reasonably priced and the area appears to have a reasonable "cost of living". We are not looking to continue with any careers, but my wife is a teacher and can teach English, I am happy to do anything........
Does any one have any advice, ideas?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Roodz said:


> My wife and I are English in our mid 50's. We are looking to move back to Europe (Italy) after living in Western Canada for the last 15 or so years. We will be visiting in May for three weeks, landing in Florence and flying back from Rome. We have done some research and are kind of focusing on Chieti, Abruzzo, property seems reasonably priced and the area appears to have a reasonable "cost of living". We are not looking to continue with any careers, but my wife is a teacher and can teach English, I am happy to do anything........
> Does any one have any advice, ideas?


what a small world we had a cuple from calgary staying at our place last year looking for a place to setle in the chieti region of abruzzo 
the cheiti regeon is the bigest region in abruzzo . and varies verry much from the south border to the north border . i think the central regeion were we live near the actual city of cheiti is the best area to look first . its near two airports pescara and rome has , a goood inferstructure of roads haospital s ,one of witch cheiti is a university teaching hospital with top clas surgions some american 
were we live we are twenty minutes from the sea twentys minutes from the ski . just about paradiso , wich it would be not for the buregrats 
if you need any more imfo feel free to ask . by the way we moved here from england 11 years ago and live here full time and have a rough idiea how every thing works roy


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If the idea is Chieti why fly into Florence?

During the high season there are usually charters out of Pearson to Pescara. Cheaper then Air Canada but keep an eye on baggage limits and on dates.

Revenue Canada has various resources on leaving Canada. I'd suggest at least glancing at those.

HSBC Canada has free ATM withdrawals in Italy for Premier customers. IIRC RBC is $5 per withdrawal. The other big five banks are likely the same. You likely want to start planning how you'll handle money well in Advance.

Would be easier if you asked more specific questions or else it'll just be a stream of random thoughts -)


----------



## Roodz (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Roy, thank you for your prompt reply! We have been doing a lot of research on properties and we are attracted to the region around Guardiagrele. We note you run a B&B, my wife also has been in the hospitality industry as well as teaching, would a B&B or setting up an Agriturismo type thing be a viable option? we are kind of torn between just retiring there and doing nothing, or trying to run some kind of business. Vehicles appear to be very reasonably priced there too, is insurance expensive?
Steve and Jacquie..


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Roodz said:


> Hi Roy, thank you for your prompt reply! We have been doing a lot of research on properties and we are attracted to the region around Guardiagrele. We note you run a B&B, my wife also has been in the hospitality industry as well as teaching, would a B&B or setting up an Agriturismo type thing be a viable option? we are kind of torn between just retiring there and doing nothing, or trying to run some kind of business. Vehicles appear to be very reasonably priced there too, is insurance expensive?
> Steve and Jacquie..


hi guardregrele is 8 kms from us its called the village of iron and gold due to its production of blacksmith made iron work and allso produces hand made gold items and is probely the most atractive small town in Abruzzo and has a verry lively sunday market and reminds me verry much of florence streets closed to trafic and lots of cake shops and a verry buitiful cathedrial 
Pretoro our village for a matter of interest is called the village of wood 
as in the early days people here made wooden bowls and ladels for making chease and hawked them all over italy , hence the name , and today they still make wooden suveners that are sold all over italy 
by the way our bb is not just a bb we have a selve catering apartment as well 
there is a dirth of bbs and apartments to rent at the moment . we need more to encorage more tourists to the area at the moment its one of italys best kept secrets 
as for car insurance its exspencive by english standards , but not by canadian standard so ive been told 
if you want to discus things more thourely if you look on my sinature site you will se a telephone no ring me and ill ring you straight back as we have cheap calls to canada and its easer for me as iam dislexic anf it takes me a long wile to type 
roy


----------



## Roodz (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you! We are going to visit one of my wife's friends in Arezzo first for a couple of nights, then driving down to Abruzzo. We have tried to find a rough monthly cost of living in Abruzzo, any advice? we can buy a decent house for cash, but none of my pensions kick in for a couple of years, so curious as to how far our savings will go without work. May i ask where abouts you live?
Steve


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm about as far south that you can be and still be in Abruzzo. Others are further north.

How much to budget? Depends on how you live. Lifestyle is the biggest thing. The average wage after tax in Abruzzo is I think just over 1100€. You can live on less. Or you can starve on far more.


----------



## Roodz (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Roy. I couldn't find your tel no.on your signature site, no worries we shall keep in touch. Couple more questions: 1. Is there lots of snow in the winter in and around your area? 2. I gather from one of your posts on another thread that crime is not as prevalent as its made out to be?! How much is petrol per litre in Italy these days. 4. If we wanted to rent a small place/apartment for a while before buying how much would we expect to pay per month? Steve


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Roodz said:


> Hi Roy. I couldn't find your tel no.on your signature site, no worries we shall keep in touch. Couple more questions: 1. Is there lots of snow in the winter in and around your area? 2. I gather from one of your posts on another thread that crime is not as prevalent as its made out to be?! How much is petrol per litre in Italy these days. 4. If we wanted to rent a small place/apartment for a while before buying how much would we expect to pay per month? Steve


tel no 0039 0871 898 515 ring any time as for snow there is not usaly much in the villages only on the mountain ,n exept for 2 years ago when we had a mtr in village bbut they coped everry body caried on asa normal , thios is one of italys lowest crime rae areas if you keep of the main coast towns 
gas 1.80 ltr small apartment 300 eros a mounth about . and you are verry sensible to rent before you buy to get a feel of the place


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

hi roodz i hope you are ok we are all here to help you with your questions when you want 
spring has sprung here the trees are in flower snow will soon be a thing of the past but they are still sking on the mountane


----------



## Roodz (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Roy, don't worry we will start to hound you with more questions as time goes on! We have booked an apartment near Francavilla di Mare for the first week we are there, as my wife wanted to be close to the ocean. From there we will be exploring the regions we have been looking at. after that we don't know yet. we have just had an Italan guy from Arezzo visiting a friend of ours, we have managed to glean a fair bit of info from him about Italian living. FYI it has just gone down to -12c here and we are fed up of it!


----------

